# Bath



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to find somewhere to stay close to Bath does anyone know of any sites that are reasonably priced. I have tried but all I can find is in excess of 20 pounds per night and I ain't paying that not at this time of year. In fact won't pay it at any time of year.
Also why is it that the main clubs stated some years ago that, it was illegal to charge for electricity and that it had to be an inclusive price, yet lots of companies are still charging on top of the pitch price????.

Ron


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi Ron - is this any good to you?

http://www.bwml.co.uk/marina/3/bath+marina+and+caravan+park/

Clyde


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I looked at that one Clyde, thinking it might be cheap, but when you add it all up, pitch, per person, EHU.... :-(

I think Bath is simply expensive; that's the reality.

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

worky said:


> hi Ron - is this any good to you?
> 
> http://www.bwml.co.uk/marina/3/bath+marina+and+caravan+park/
> 
> Clyde


Hi
Thanks Clyde that's one I had checked, 27 pounds per night at this time of year naa don't think so.

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We visited Bath and stopped overnight in the Park & Ride here :-
Lat 51.351043 Long -2.384864

We did ask the chappie in the bus 'help desk' but he didn't know if it was allowed to stay overnight . . . we took a chance, bought a ticket & stayed along with a couple of other motorhomes and had no problem


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We stayed up in wilts, which was only 30 mins drive from bath (Three Magpies Pub) Nice enough for a basic site, had pub if you fancy a meal, and the site was fairly quiet and friendly. It was £48 for the week inclusive.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We recently stayed here:

http://www.newtonmillpark.co.uk/

It was a nice site SW of Bath and near to a bus stop to get to the town centre.

I can't remember how much it was, but I would have remembered if it was more than £20

Could recommend it, it's in the C&CC book, but not one of their own sites

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chausson said:


> worky said:
> 
> 
> > hi Ron - is this any good to you?
> ...


I am going there for two nights to coincide with the Christmas Market at the beginning of December.

The cost for the two nights is:
Large Pitch £13.00 
2x Persons £21.00 
Electric Hook Up £5.50 
Subtotal: £39.50

I think that is ok when the location, close to the Park and Ride, is taken into account . The cost of electric is not expensive when you consider it is dark at 4.30pm and most units will have heating on for possibly 24 hours a day.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We recently stayed here:
> 
> http://www.newtonmillpark.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Hi
I have checked this site, 3 nights now with electric 84 pounds, they are just having a laugh at our expense well not mine.
As Dave has said Bath is just an expensive place to go so I shall stay away.

Ron


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have spent the last year working in bath 
the p&p have signs saying no overnight parking 
there are 3 campsites near bath
but if you are a member of the cc book into there site in bristol and take the train it's a 10 min walk to the station and 11 min to bath
chapter


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There are some CLs fairly close to Bath that would be much better value. Before we moved down here we used to stay at one just off the M4 junction with the A36, then take first turn left. There are also two or three CLs near Corsham and Box that could do the trick.

Hope you manage to find somewhere, and I agree with you - commercial site charges (and club too) are getting way out of hand.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

*campsite near bath*

Hi Ron, How about this one, just spotted on UKcampsites. Reading the reviews it sounds cheaper and convenient for getting to bath

Bury View Farm Caravan & Campsite 
Corston Fields 
Bath
Somerset 
BA2 9HD


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there :lol: 

I am a Bathonian and the nearest CL site to the city is a ten minute walk to the Newbridge Park & Ride. The man's name is Mr Targett. tel. 01225 421456. www.penn-hill.com.

Hope this is of some help.

Myfanwy


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Bath camping*

Oops!!!

Forgot to say he charges £10 per night including electricity.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Myfanwy said:


> Hi there :lol:
> 
> I am a Bathonian and the nearest CL site to the city is a ten minute walk to the Newbridge Park & Ride. The man's name is Mr Targett. tel. 01225 421456. www.penn-hill.com.
> 
> ...


I just did a reply and was searching for the name, and it is here:

We stayed here for a week for my 60th birthday, we have in the past used both the main commercial sites, but this is much nice. I couldn't get the web site to work, or the address I had, but it is a walk down through woods, and a walk UP afterwards, but we managed it fine, and I would recommend it - albeit I was there 3 and a bit years ago.

Carol

Edited, as I found the gps co-ordinates:

GPS co-ordinates

Latitude: 51.393471541815799
Longitude: -2.4018281242287598
OS ref: 172:ST721662


----------

